# The Hick's storm kit.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

OR the 4 ugly kids of the blizzard:
Start with 4 screw top glass gallon jars, carefully washed and dried COMPLETELY!

Fill each with the following:
Corn meal
dry grits
dry rice
dry pinto beans

Carefully paint the threads of the jar and the outer lip with a fairly heavy coat of cooking oil and screw the lids on hand tight, this keeps out the weevils and web worms, just to be sure, you can drop in an oxygen eater but I've never had any problems.

THERE. two meals a day for 4 for roughly three weeks, whole deal under 20$ it will keep nicely up to two years but I never had the guts to go much past that. now some n00b will say:
"But Magus, where's the water to cook this stuff?"
Well at least you knew it had to be cooked, YOU tell ME. you DO store a case of drinking water right?
Oh look, a blizzard. melted snow turns into WATER! you MIGHT want to run it through your Berkey first, them boil it, but it is what it is.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

add a 10 pack of tuna cans for $1 each and get some protein into the meal.

for people that can their own food, they are saying... I have options. but if that's what you've got... do it! :congrat:


----------



## divemaster19631 (Dec 29, 2015)

Dakine said:


> add a 10 pack of tuna cans for $1 each and get some protein into the meal.
> 
> for people that can their own food, they are saying... I have options. but if that's what you've got... do it! :congrat:


Freeze dryed tuna is good for long storage. Just real hard to rehydrate so it dont taste like cardboard. But i have done it( trial and error).

John


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Magus said:


> OR the 4 ugly kids of the blizzard:
> Start with 4 screw top glass gallon jars, carefully washed and dried COMPLETELY!
> 
> Fill each with the following:
> ...


Magus I have always admired your method of instruction, it's always simple, clear and to the point... and Hilarious. ("Oh look a blizzard, melted snow turns into water") LMAO.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Dakine said:


> add a 10 pack of tuna cans for $1 each and get some protein into the meal.
> 
> for people that can their own food, they are saying... I have options. but if that's what you've got... do it! :congrat:


I thought that is what the weevils and web worms were for.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I pulled a major "DOH" in my list, the folks this blizzard kit comes from generally can their own food and have a country cured ham
or ten just laying around.easy to overlook the fact a LOT of people in here never even saw a country cured ham [think a big block of pork jerky. ]

Hmm.. Might just do an article on fish tank portbella mushrooms, you know.. the steak or pizza kind,
not the "o0o0oh pretty colors..are you god?" kind.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

cnsper said:


> I thought that is what the weevils and web worms were for.


If you want to eat grubs, grasshoppers and weevils for protein, be my guest. I applaud your fortitude and your willingness to live off what nature provides.

I don't want to do that, and while I don't have wife/daughters, if I did, I think it might be extremely difficult to convince them that eating those bugs is "a good thing" even tho, compared to having no proteins at all, it really is... you'd have to be a really good salesman to make that deal.

why not feed the wild edibles (and home garden left overs/extras) to meat rabbits? raise your own protein and there are lots of alternatives.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Dakine said:


> If you want to eat grubs, grasshoppers and weevils for protein, be my guest. I applaud your fortitude and your willingness to live off what nature provides.
> 
> I don't want to do that, and while I don't have wife/daughters, if I did, I think it might be extremely difficult to convince them that eating those bugs is "a good thing" even tho, compared to having no proteins at all, it really is... you'd have to be a really good salesman to make that deal.
> 
> why not feed the wild edibles (and home garden left overs/extras) to meat rabbits? raise your own protein and there are lots of alternatives.


Don't remind me. I ate bugs and grubs in VietNam when no C-Rations were available. I don't even want to remember where the water came from. :eyebulge:


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Magus said:


> I pulled a major "DOH" in my list, the folks this blizzard kit comes from generally can their own food and have a country cured ham
> or ten just laying around.easy to overlook the fact a LOT of people in here never even saw a country cured ham [think a big block of pork jerky. ]
> 
> Hmm.. Might just do an article on fish tank portbella mushrooms, you know.. the steak or pizza kind,
> not the "o0o0oh pretty colors..are you god?" kind.


As much as I like cured hams, they usually have tons of salt in them. Might be a problem for some folks, and certain climates.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

divemaster19631 said:


> Freeze dryed tuna is good for long storage. Just real hard to rehydrate so it dont taste like cardboard. But i have done it( trial and error).
> 
> John


A little bit of Cholula hot sauce helps the taste.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

Magus said:


> OR the 4 ugly kids of the blizzard:
> Start with 4 screw top glass gallon jars, carefully washed and dried COMPLETELY!
> 
> Fill each with the following:
> ...


Dry carbs are dry carbs.. I dont see any reason to have 4 different carbs. Steel cut oats and several cans of tuna or sardines would be better for me.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Mainly for variety. do you want nothing but tuna for 2 weeks? BLEECH!
Besides, MOST people have a few odds and ends they can add to the mix.
MY kit was for speed of preparedness and economy.most of my "kits" are for the broke.
in a perfect world, everyone would have a year's supply of Mountain house and
MREs.the world is not perfect, not everyone has money.it is those people I try to help.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd rather eat my arm than trying to survive on grits.

If you're gonna plan do it in a way that you have eatable foods. I haven't been to the grocery store in 3 months and haven't made a visible dent in the stocks.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Magus said:


> ...in a perfect world, everyone would have a year's supply of Mountain house and MREs...


In a perfect world, everyone would have freezers full of steaks!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Magus said:


> Mainly for variety. do you want nothing but tuna for 2 weeks? BLEECH!
> Besides, MOST people have a few odds and ends they can add to the mix.
> MY kit was for speed of preparedness and economy.most of my "kits" are for the broke.
> in a perfect world, everyone would have a year's supply of Mountain house and
> MREs. the world is not perfect, not everyone has money.it is those people I try to help.


I think that in a perfect world, we could have great home cooked meals everyday. Of course, this is for a SHTF situation.

I know that corn meal and grits are more of a southern thing. I get this is a poor man's prep, and I think it is always great to start with these basics. I have some dried corn in my preps.

Here is a thought: Why, in the food storage options from the LDS, is there no corn? Or no corn products? :dunno: Isn't it interesting and curious?

What is a typical shelf life for corn products?

I find that I don't use much corn meal, and I cannot leave it in the original container on the shelf, or it will get buggy. I don't think I have ever cooked grits. I don't think I have ever eaten them either.


----------



## sunny (Dec 26, 2010)

The LDS do not advocate the use of GMO's so... No corn...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

White corn hasn't been screwed up yet?


----------



## sunny (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't know. I remember back in the day when I used to go help in the cannary, they would buy a field at planting time and own whatever the harvest might be later. Sometimes it worked in their favor and sometimes they got skunked. Maybe they're having a hard time competing with other producers. 


Anyway,for flavoring all those soups, there's a lot of ways to do that. Bullion, bacon bits, canned dried beef, squirrel, tweety bird...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

sunny said:


> The LDS do not advocate the use of GMO's so... No corn...


I am aware that probably most corn is GMO, but not all of it. Indian types of corn and blue corn is not GMO at this point in time. But, there is probably not enough of it available on the market for the LDS to add it to their cannery or storehouse. For decades, they were all about wheat. My guess is that the wheat they have is GMO.


----------



## sunny (Dec 26, 2010)

Might be, when I hit the ground at 17, I ran and never looked back so, my info is dated :lol:


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Couldn't be simpler yet more concise. Thanks.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> I don't think I have ever cooked grits. I don't think I have ever eaten them either.


Oh honey, I am so sorry! Come on over & I'll fix you some grits. No one should have to endure life that deprived! I'll even teach you how to turn grits into mush that you can slice & fry (preferably in bacon grease). It'll make your tongue slap your brains out.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Eggs, Bacon, Texas Toast with real Butter and Grits with Mayhaw Jelly. Eats fit for a King! Oh, and don't forget the Sausage Gravy and Cowboy Coffee.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Now you made me hungry..

P.S
I've eaten three year old grits, not too bad. I think they'll outlast corn meal by a bit.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I quit eating grits (which I'd eaten all my life) when I called the Jim Dandy folks and asked if they could say there were no GMOs in their grits. They couldn't. Now I only buy grits if one of the men in the family insists. I love grits, but something like 97 percent of the corn in the U.S. is genetically modified. So, no grits. If you're concerned about GMOs, avoid all corn, soy, and canola, and make sure your sugar says, "Pure CANE sugar," because sugar beets are largely GMO, too.

The wheat is only just starting to be GM.

Btw, rice and pinto beans together make a complete protein, which is why they are in so many preppers' pantries.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

tsrwivey said:


> Oh honey, I am so sorry! Come on over & I'll fix you some grits. No one should have to endure life that deprived! I'll even teach you how to turn grits into mush that you can slice & fry (preferably in bacon grease). It'll make your tongue slap your brains out.


Mmmmmm..... cheese grits with lots of butter.....or mush patties fried in bacon fat with butter and maple syrup.... not particularly healthy, but definitely yummy!!!! You're making me homesick for North Carolina! :droolie:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Mmmmmm..... cheese grits with lots of butter.....or mush patties fried in bacon fat with butter and maple syrup.... not particularly healthy, but definitely yummy!!!! You're making me homesick for North Carolina! :droolie:


We ate Fried Mush a lot when I was a kid, cheap, easy, and filling. Haven't had it in many, many Moons.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> Oh honey, I am so sorry! Come on over & I'll fix you some grits. No one should have to endure life that deprived! I'll even teach you how to turn grits into mush that you can slice & fry (preferably in bacon grease). It'll make your tongue slap your brains out.


I don't know how I missed your post! I am sorry!

Corn meal mush was something I did eat when I was growing up. Since we were not southerners, we had no idea how to pour the leftovers into a bread pan so we could slice it and fry it.

When we had corn meal mush, we had it with the cracklins left from rendering lard.

Now this is my question, since I do have a bit of blue corn and popcorn stored: How does one make grits? Is it just a rougher grind, while corn meal is a finer grind? Neither grits nor corn meal is made with nixtamalized corn, is it?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> I don't know how I missed your post! I am sorry!
> 
> Corn meal mush was something I did eat when I was growing up. Since we were not southerners, we had no idea how to pour the leftovers into a bread pan so we could slice it and fry it.
> 
> ...


No, Grits are Corn that is processed in lye, boiling Water comes into play as well. This process causes the outer layer (shell) to slip off. There is a thread with complete, step by step instructions on how to make Hominy Grits, but I don't remember where. I think that the search engine would bring it up in short order. let me see if I can find it.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

weedygarden said:


> Corn meal mush was something I did eat when I was growing up. Since we were not southerners, we had no idea how to pour the leftovers into a bread pan so we could slice it and fry it.


Weedy,
I love corn meal mush, too, except I call it polenta! It is great fried in olive oil and topped with herbs and melted mozzarella cheese. It is also really good in "mush" form with lots of butter and grated parmesan. Polenta also makes a nice base for steak (with lots of garlic, pepper, and rosemary) or pork roast instead of mashed potatoes. I love the versatility of polenta- after all, it is just finely ground corn meal and water. That means you can flavor it with things like bullion, herbs and spices, etc. A fried polenta patty with bacon pieces mixed in (of course, fried in bacon fat!) and topped with an egg is a fabulous breakfast! (of course, with enough bacon and bacon fat, cardboard could be a fab breakfast!!!)


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> No, Grits are Corn that is processed in lye, boiling Water comes into play as well. This process causes the outer layer (shell) to slip off. There is a thread with complete, step by step instructions on how to make Hominy Grits, but I don't remember where. I think that the search engine would bring it up in short order. let me see if I can find it.


LOL! I have contributed several posts in that thread. I think that any of us who have corn stored and plan to eat it in an SHTF situation need to have lime stored and to understand that the nixtamalization process takes lots of water.

I am so unfamiliar with grits that I will probably not eat them eat them, now or then. (Never say never!). Because of my lack of exposure, I did not realize they were nixtamalized. Good to know that our southerners and other grit lovers will not suffer from pellagra, unless they run out of lime!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Weedy,
> I love corn meal mush, too, except I call it polenta! It is great fried in olive oil and topped with herbs and melted mozzarella cheese. It is also really good in "mush" form with lots of butter and grated parmesan. Polenta also makes a nice base for steak (with lots of garlic, pepper, and rosemary) or pork roast instead of mashed potatoes. I love the versatility of polenta- after all, it is just finely ground corn meal and water. That means you can flavor it with things like bullion, herbs and spices, etc. A fried polenta patty with bacon pieces mixed in (of course, fried in bacon fat!) and topped with an egg is a fabulous breakfast! (of course, with enough bacon and bacon fat, cardboard could be a fab breakfast!!!)


My daughter is a big fan of polenta. She introduced me to it. My introduction to corn meal mush was from my Czech grandmother, who obviously had no real exposure to polenta, but received corn meal in the commodities we got and had to come up with ways to feed the family with it.

I was at the wedding of a former student a couple years ago who had polenta with the dinner. It was absolutely delicious.

Here is another piece for me: since so much corn is GMO, I tend to avoid corn products in general. That is why I have blue corn and popcorn stored, not yellow or white corn. I would also like to have several varieties of native Indian corns stored for eating and growing. If I had land, I would grow several varieties. Yes, I know if several varieties are grown at the same time, they will cross pollinate if planting is not well planned for staggered maturation.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is a question about corn that relates hopefully to this thread.

Is heirloom corn seed GMO? Seems dumb, I know.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Here is a question about corn that relates hopefully to this thread.
> 
> Is heirloom corn seed GMO? Seems dumb, I know.


I think that the term heirloom means that it is a seed from a kind of plant that has been around for decades, so before GMOs and should be unmodified. I do not think that heirloom corn is GMO. I don't think anything heirloom is supposed to be, but I am not an insider to that. You can see that many garden seed packages say non-GMO now. They may have been planted as non-GMO, but the wind can and does blow pollen. What is the likelihood? It depends on what and where the plants are growing.

Another thought: what does it mean when a seed package is labeled as organic? Does that mean it is not a GMO? I think so, but I am really guessing due to the logic of it. I wonder about the growing process when the plant that produced the seed was happening?

Have you noticed how almost all (but not all) garden seeds are now heirloom and some even say non-GMO? I think that many people are concerned about GMOs. The amount of home gardens that have sprouted up in my neighborhood in the last 5 years is really interesting.

You have probably heard of the law suits over people who have planted non GMO crops and end up with GMOs? The wind blows and pollen from GMOs blows over into all other varieties, especially in areas where there are lots of similar type crops growing, such as all the wheat that is produced in my home county. If you plant an heirloom crop and a test of it shows up with GMO, you can be sued. At least that is my understanding of what has happened from my cousin who is a farmer. 

I believe that many people grow the GMO crops because they are encouraged to and it may be the only thing available in some areas, without a concerted effort to get non-GMO. Sometimes resisting the status quo is too much for some people. They just want to grow crops. If you were the only person in a large agricultural area who wanted non-GMOs, I think the cross-pollination from crops growing close to you, or pollen that is blown in the wind in areas where it seems to always blow, would change up your crops.

With all the organic and heirloom seeds and seed companies, I thought I read that someone like Monsanto was trying to buy up all of those companies.

Heirloom, organic and non-gmo? I just really wonder at the level of honesty there is in the packaging of seeds.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

We need a "grits" thread..
anybody ever try peanut butter n jelly grits?
simply stir in a heaping tablespoon of smooth peanut butter to a pint of grits, top with your favorite jelly.


----------

